# Depression related to Ovulation and Mensus - What to eat



## SheSpeeds (Dec 7, 2006)

I was on BC for 9 years prior to having my son. My son is 15 mo. Periods returned at about 6mo. All has been pretty normal until the last two/three cycles where I can literally predict my ovulation by my emotions...feelings of overwhelmment and sadness, loss of patience and ambition, fatigue. I can imagine my body is learning self-regulation of my cycle as it never had to before. I can imagine some post pardum hormones are still involved (I'm still nursing - thank god for that oxytocin at let-down some days!).

*Here's my question.* I have a bug in my ear about a resource somewhere that talked about dietary choices prior to one's period (which I may also be able to apply to ovulation). I remember that bananas were discussed about helping with cramping and hormones, but there was much much more to it. Does anyone know of a resource that discusses possible dietary choices in relation to mensus? (tough topic to google).

I eat healthy already, on the concept of Real Food, and I take fish oil and juice plus, and on rare occation a multi vitamin (but much less now that the spring growing season has started). I'm able to eat fermented dairy but not plain milk (even local raw), I get mild reactions like eczema, so I don't. Otherwise, no other allergies.

Thanks!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

check out fertility, cycles, and nutrition by marilyn shanon. My copy is out on loan or I'd look up what she says for you.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Consider reading The Garden of Fertility by Katie Singer.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

The other recs will be far more detailed, but just this afternoon I was reading part of Super Nutrition for Women and one page mentions PMS that's specific for depression/forgetfulness/crying/confusion/insomnia. Anyway, it recommends magnesium and essential fatty acids.


----------



## SheSpeeds (Dec 7, 2006)

I also found something on Weston A Price that was helpful. I don't know why I didn't look there first. (I find I should ALWAYS look there first, I'm learning).

That source talked about nutrition, yes, essential fats, fresh fruits and veggies, calcium, magnesium, no caffine or simple sugars...I made a giant plate of (almost) everything I got at the farmers market on saturday with some plain yogurt (I like plain) and felt great the rest of the day. WAP might also have had a placebo effect, but I'm going to repeat today and see how it goes, I woke up feeling better. Not that I don't usually have this in my diet, but not with such emphasis as yesterday.

WAP also listed a few homeopathic options to add on top of the nutritional choices.


----------



## SheSpeeds (Dec 7, 2006)

A follow up on this. While cyclical nutrition has helped, particularly staying away from glutens (and junk) during the days surrounding ovulation and mensus, I found the culprit to my eczema, and that seems to have made the biggest impact!!! It was my beloved Cal Ben shampoo. I can eat coconut oil without a reaction, but something I guess about the protiens in this shampoo (the second of the two ingredients) make me break out with eczema within a few hours in my elbows. I used it for two years, thinking it was milk or something else that I'd changed in my diet causing the eczema. Anyway, so the hefty mood swing surrounding my cycle have subsided. Crazy how it's all integrated. (bummer about the shampoo, I love that stuff!!)


----------

